# My Xtrail wont start



## charliedog35 (Dec 29, 2013)

x trail bad starting 
Nissan X trail T 30 Diesel 2.2 2003
Bought this car 10 weeks ago I knew it had faults mainly Bodywork and a rear wheel bearing It seemed to run well and started ok. Bearing and bodywork done I changed the oil & filters inc' fuel. The car will not start without a lot of winding and help from jump leads and a running vehicle. when warm it starts fairly readily. cold start system seemed the obvious but checks, out glow plugs and relay. So I sent it to Nissan in Manchester to check on the computer, They also checked the abs & 4x4 system because the lights are on. !!!! no faults reported on the abs. The engine test was also inconclusive but the crank & cam position sensors were giving intermittent readings (what ever that means) I replaced both sensors to no avail. The only other pearl of wisdom my £100 got was that the timing chain may be stretched (not noisy) and runs when hot, they were obviously not interested in my old x trail !
The latest bit of information is that the engine starts up with a squirt of easy start. I have checked the injector pulse on cranking & there is none, so when I turn the key there is no fuel being injected. A squirt of easy start provides the required fuel upon which to start then, when I release the key the injector pulse resumes & the engine keeps running. The question is why? Can anyone help?


----------



## Snowyfox (Jan 21, 2014)

I would recommend you get your self Nissan Datascan II and VAG dumb OBDII connector which you can use on a laptop or Car Gauge Pro for Android and a ELM327 of that well known auction site. It helps with codes on pre 2004 diesel. I take it you have a download or copy of the ESM.

Check fuel filter has fuel coming to it, and see if it coming out the bottom of filter, then engine side. Get a FRAM or Nissan genuine filter, do not bother with cheap one, even PartCo and ECP known to give problems. Wear safety glasses, etc. Also check suction control valve, which is a common problem.


----------



## charliedog35 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fram filter fitted, got an elm327 with glendan engine pro on my laptop but no fault codes. No fault codes with Nissan dealer OBD gear. Sent it to an auto electrition pal to play with see if he can figure out where the injector pulse goes on cranking.
If he finds the fault I will let you know.


----------



## Snowyfox (Jan 21, 2014)

Interested your Gendan Pro is reading the 2003, is it a ETi or DCi engine, different ECUs ? 

SCV may not show up as a fault code, though I would have though it should.

Have you checked the throttle ? It is fly by wire and a known issue, causes all sorts of problems, usually dirty and can be cleaned with electronic contact cleaner. Check the voltage using Gendan if it can read it, if not my previous two suggestions can.

Have at look here, it may help UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum ? View topic - T30 2.2 losing revs


----------

